# 48' Wood shed Mod



## bogydave (Aug 25, 2012)

Adding a 19" front eve to the wood shed (wood port)
Had 8" of front overhang now I'll have more. Maybe enough for another row of splits 

Got all the ply wood on, last 2 were in the rain.
Got 2 rolls of roofing, 1/2 price at HD for 2 damaged rolls. I need just over 48'. One roll is 32'.
Hope my wife likes the color
,


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 25, 2012)

My house is only 48 ft long, really but I do have 90 ft of wood stacked in the field, not counting the barn


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 25, 2012)

Once again, thanks for humbling the rest of us, Dave. Moose antlers really finish it off.


----------



## Realstone (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow!

I never realized just how big your wood crib was.  The wide shot gives a better idea and the ladders really put some scale to it.


bogydave said:


> Hope my wife likes the color


I hear birch is the hot colour this year


----------



## certified106 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looking really nice Dave! I am starting to work on the wife and soften her up a bit so I can put another shed sort of like yours......I already have my first one filled between wood and equipment and now I want the whole thing for equipment storage!


----------



## Wood Duck (Aug 25, 2012)

On outstanding shed gets even more outstanding. Nice job


----------



## onetracker (Aug 25, 2012)

damn...

almost looks too nice to burn


----------



## maplewood (Aug 25, 2012)

onetracker said:


> damn...
> 
> almost looks too nice to burn


 
...But you will....  Oh, yes, you will....


----------



## nate379 (Aug 25, 2012)

You don't have any problems with the wind lifting that building? We had a building similar to your wood crib at work for storage equipment/forklifts and the roof was ripped off when the wind got under it.

I don't know if maybe you don't get winds like I do? I have recorded 85mph gusts on my weather station.

I have all my wood stored along the back property line, 5 (I think) racks that hold about 4 cords each.  I have room for roughly 5 years worth of wood.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks all
1 reason I'm adding the eve to reduce the wind signature though it's held up with 90 mph winds  we had in 10/11 winter
1 section is for winter use   it gets emptied thru the winter,
2 sections are full all winter, being full helps reduce the winds effects.

Looking for a location/place/way to put the moose antlers back up, they may fit under the eve.

Roofing will have to wait, today it's not supposed to rain & we're
Off to the AK state fair


----------



## etiger2007 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dave thats awsome work!


----------



## nate379 (Aug 25, 2012)

Should swing by the house and say hi, I'm just across the road, out behind Web Bob's tire trailer



bogydave said:


> Thanks all
> 1 reason I'm adding the eve to reduce the wind signature though it's held up with 90 mph winds we had in 10/11 winter
> 1 section is for winter use it gets emptied thru the winter,
> 2 sections are full all winter, being full helps reduce the winds effects.
> ...


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in awe  That is beautiful


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice woodshed...guess you would need a large one up there thou...  I hope to visit Alaska sometime...never enough time to do it thou...


----------



## nate379 (Aug 25, 2012)

Actually not all that cold here, most winters we get down around -25* and that's it. I grew up in northern Maine and winters seemed to be colder there... and much more snow too.

I burn about 3.5 cords a winter and heat the house just with wood.

Did give some thought to take an ISO container, the 40ft ones, cutting out one side and making that into a wood shed.  Would hold about 10 cords.


----------



## osagebow (Aug 25, 2012)

Great shed! my buddy just moved up to Fairbanks, gotta get up there sometime.


----------



## etiger2007 (Aug 25, 2012)

How many cord in there?


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 25, 2012)

dave, that's almost exactly what I was planning to do to mine. I think I'll take off the fascia first and sister some 2x into the existing though, then maybe a little bracing and put the fascia back up. I'll need a few 2x, some OSB, 15lb. tar paper, and some shingles.
Keep the pics coming. Always interested in how folks build their stuff.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 25, 2012)

That looks great Dave. 

Is that where you put the wood right after its been split or is that wood thats been stacked somewhere else for a year or two?


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 25, 2012)

That is once nice mouse house


----------



## bogydave (Aug 26, 2012)

osagebow said:


> Great shed! my buddy just moved up to Fairbanks, gotta get up there sometime.


 
I said the same thing , got here & never left over 30 years ago.
Fairbanks (though) is a whole different game in the winter. -30°f might be their high temp in January.





infinitymike said:


> That looks great Dave.
> 
> Is that where you put the wood right after its been split or is that wood thats been stacked somewhere else for a year or two?


 
I have it out back in double rows in the open , seasoning. Will put it in the shed this fall (soon) for 2 years before burning it.
& then start cutting to get a new batch out back seasoning.
In Sept , the shed will have 12/13, 13/14, & 14/15 wood in it. Center section now, is this years wood, left side 13/14 & will fill the right section for 14/15 winter with the stuff out back.

you can see the wood shed in this pic, in the background just above the row on the right:





etiger2007 said:


> How many cord in there?


 
When full now just over 15, with the new eve I can add another row (1 cord +) to each section. 18+ cords total.
17" splits, each section 16', 7-1/2' high average 4 rows now (to be 5) 3 sections
1.4 X 16 X 7.5 X 5 X 3 ÷ 128, (less some side overhang)





PapaDave said:


> dave, that's almost exactly what I was planning to do to mine. I think I'll take off the fascia first and sister some 2x into the existing though, then maybe a little bracing and put the fascia back up. I'll need a few 2x, some OSB, 15lb. tar paper, and some shingles.
> Keep the pics coming. Always interested in how folks build their stuff.


 
I toe nailed on some 15" 2X4s on the face every 24" , then 12' 2X4 end plate (4) then added some braces up from the header, every 6'.
Added 19" wide 1/2" cdx. Nail gun a great tool 
was strong enough to hold me so should handle the snow & wind load.

Wife says now that it's done, it needs painted. (have to put on the roofing yet)
Told her to go for it. Glad I got supper at the fair


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2012)

looks great Dave.  Now, get them damm moose antlers back up.  Even if you have to mount them on a post in the middle of the shed.  It just ain't the same without 'em!


----------



## TimJ (Aug 26, 2012)

you stay right on top of things Dave
way to go


----------



## Realstone (Aug 26, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Wife says now that it's done, it needs painted. (have to put on the roofing yet)
> Told her to go for it. Glad I got supper at the fair


Put a couch in it Dave, it will make a great doghouse too


----------



## bogydave (Aug 26, 2012)

Rolled the roofing out, had just enough good stuff from the 2 rolls. 
Headed out to nail it down, Got a short break in the rain.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you need extra of that stuff I think I have a short piece, maybe 4-5ft left over from my duck coop.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 26, 2012)

Dave, how was the fair this year?

Maybe we can make a swap. I'll send you some oak and you send me the antlers.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 26, 2012)

nate379 said:


> If you need extra of that stuff I think I have a short piece, maybe 4-5ft left over from my duck coop.


 
Thanks,
Had just enough, 15 feet left over from the damaged ends, of course I saved it. maybe I can take it to moose camp & cover the firewood out there.




Backwoods Savage said:


> Dave, how was the fair this year?
> 
> Maybe we can make a swap. I'll send you some oak and you send me the antlers.


 
Had a great time. Good fair. Lots to see as usual. I always stop at several booths & bs with them. Learn lots of things that way.
Good acrobats show, good juggler, & the lumberjack show is always fun.
Rides are marginal to the lower 48 amusement parks but the kids have fun, I do the ferris wheel (like the view) .
Great food.
A great human body display, actual human taxidermy, & parts with a good description & a doc on hand to answer questions.
Big cabbage for the display was only 60lbs or so. (easily fills a wheel barrow though) *Weigh in for the" big ones" is later this week.*
My turnips & potatoes are bigger than the ones that won the blue ribbon.
Always amazed at the variety of fruits, veggies & berries grown here, Some do great & some ok.

I like the farm animals, I see bacon & eggs, sausage & pork chops & steaks LOL 
Bidding on them is usually won by business, high dollar, but to a good cause, FFA kids.

May go one more time, near the end, to see the other stuff that gets brought in.

"OAK for Moose antlers ?"
Deal!
Got several, a cord , 1/2 cord, or P/U truck load of oak per set ?


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 26, 2012)

Might be worth a trade except for the shipping.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 27, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Actually not all that cold here, most winters we get down around -25* and that's it. I grew up in northern Maine and winters seemed to be colder there... and much more snow too.
> 
> I burn about 3.5 cords a winter and heat the house just with wood.
> 
> Did give some thought to take an ISO container, the 40ft ones, cutting out one side and making that into a wood shed. Would hold about 10 cords.


 
Not last year . . . warmer than normal temps and definitely not as much snow . . . even The County didn't get as much snow until quite late in the season . . . and other than The County and the western mountains there was precious little snow last year. I only rode the sleds three times -- and had to trailer all three times.

And now back to the program . . . shed looks fantastic Dave. I was going to do something similar to my shed, but instead my wife convinced me to simply have a longer overhang with the 2 x 6s and not bother with the downward angle. I think I have a 1 1/2, maybe 2, foot overhang -- it's actually pretty nice since I can stand outside my woodshed when it's snowing or raining and admire (or pick out the wood from the front rows) without getting wet.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 27, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Thanks,
> Had just enough, 15 feet left over from the damaged ends, of course I saved it. maybe I can take it to moose camp & cover the firewood out there.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Maybe it would be a better idea for me to just come on up and we go shoot some moose together.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 27, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Maybe it would be a better idea for me to just come on up and we go shoot some moose together.


 
 Sounds good & probably cheaper too 
Season is open now, thru Sept 25.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got my hunting rifle propped by the window. Perfect view to the spot where I had a bag of salt rip open and dump out.  Whoops, how careless of me


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 28, 2012)

nate379 said:


> I've got my hunting rifle propped by the window. Perfect view to the spot where I had a bag of salt rip open and dump out. Whoops, how careless of me


 
 Sounds like the farmer who spilled some corn from the wagon...


----------

